# YT624 Chute Cable Routing/Mount Issue



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

I noticed my chute wouldn’t angle down far enough recently so I adjusted the cable to shorten it but I had the same problem shortly afterwards. I’ve come to realize that if I have my chute pointed all the way left, there’s so much resistance in the cable that it actually bends the mount forward when I try to angle the chute down. Gives the same effect as lengthening the cable, preventing the chute from angling down. I have a complicated snow removal situation and make full use of the chute direction and angles and I’m worried I’m going to snap the mount off. I’ve taken a look at it and the cable holding mount is incredibly flimsy. I’m considering bringing the machine to a welding shop and having them reenforce the mount.

In the meantime I’m stopping the machine, checking the cable, and slowly adjusting the chute angle when I need to blow to the full left just so I don’t bend the bracket again.

I’m wondering if it’s a cable routing issue and would like to see how some others have the cable running on the 624.

Thanks!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

ShedLife said:


> View attachment 187091
> 
> I noticed my chute wouldn’t angle down far enough recently so I adjusted the cable to shorten it but I had the same problem shortly afterwards. I’ve come to realize that if I have my chute pointed all the way left, there’s so much resistance in the cable that it actually bends the mount forward when I try to angle the chute down. Gives the same effect as lengthening the cable, preventing the chute from angling down. I have a complicated snow removal situation and make full use of the chute direction and angles and I’m worried I’m going to snap the mount off. I’ve taken a look at it and the cable holding mount is incredibly flimsy. I’m considering bringing the machine to a welding shop and having them reenforce the mount.
> 
> ...



I think it looks the same as mine.

Has this always been an issue for you?


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

billy said:


> I think it looks the same as mine.
> 
> Has this always been an issue for you?


Hi. Well it’s always been an issue in that the blower is only on its third winter. I pulled everything apart and lubed the cable and all that but I feel like if I have the chute pointed all the way down and then swing it to the left it would yank that mount instead of feed the cable through the housing if you get what I’m saying.


----------



## billy (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's the routing on mine.

There is also a cable adjustment on the chute end. Have you tried adjusting this?


----------



## ShedLife (Jan 7, 2020)

billy said:


> Here's the routing on mine.
> 
> There is also a cable adjustment on the chute end. Have you tried adjusting this?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics. Yeah I had adjusted it, but the problem was that the mount at the handlebars got physically pushed forward, having the same effect as lengthening the cable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

